# Could you go back to reading just books?



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

I was trying to read my kindle fire at the beach but I ended up staring at the black slate screen and thinking this is nuts. I went through my knapsack and found a book I had started several times. "Eggers Hologram for the king" and started reading it. It was great to just hold a book again and I thought about what if there were just books...could we go back to pulp and actual books? Or is the cat out of the bag forever.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, that's why I have an eInk device, no problems reading outside.

But yeah, I could go back to reading print books if I had to. Like if WWIII happened and we lost electricity - but then, I imagine I'd have bigger things to worry about. Since I prefer my Kindle though, I don't see any reason to go back to print books.


----------



## Katharina (Sep 24, 2011)

bhazelgrove said:


> It was great to just hold a book again and I thought about what if there were just books...could we go back to pulp and actual books? Or is the cat out of the bag forever.


I recall some years ago, before I bought my Kindle, how difficult it was to pick which
books to pack in my rucksack for a train journey. I always ended up dragging 
fifteen paperbacks around with me, leaving the _only_ one I wanted to read behind. 
It's surprising how heavy a few thousand pages can get when you carry them on your 
back. Result: two slipped discs.

Now I have all my books in one tiny apparatus and love the convenience. 
But, I collect old leather bound books too; the ones with thick paper and real book smell. 
If all Kindles and iPads melted tomorrow, I would still have them.
I would just have to limit myself to one at a time.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I could go back to paper books if I had to. I do miss the feel of the book and the covers, etc. but the advantages of the kindle far outweigh the paper book feel. Once in a while I read a paper book just for grins and giggles and I find that my eyes want to wander all over the page since it seems so big now.  With the kindle screen being smaller it seems more focused. I love knowing I don't have to pack the perfect book now...I can get it in less than 60 seconds wherever I am!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read books all the time.  That's why I have a Kindle. . . I can carry as many as I want with me wherever I go. 

Oh. . . you meant PAPER books.  

Yes. . . I regularly have a paper book going as well. . . . I have still several I bought Pre-K and do want to read.  So I will.

The eInk devices are PERFECT for reading outdoors. . . . .still, I'm not sure I'd take the actual kindle to sit ON the beach in the sand and salt spray.  I'd probably opt for a paper book there.  Many do use their kindles on the beach though. . . I understand zipper type sandwhich bags work great -- even with the PaperWhite's touch screen!

But, FWIW, barring an emp that knocks out all electronics, I think ebooks are here to stay.  I also think paper won't go away completely for a LONG LONG time.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Totally agree that the benefits of eReaders far outweigh their negatives. For me, it's largely a matter of environmental responsibility.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I love my Kindle, but nothing beats the feel of a book in the hand. If I read something on my Kindle that becomes a new favorite, I usually buy it for my library shelf. I suppose I just like to touch my favorite things.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I understand zipper type sandwhich bags work great -- even with the PaperWhite's touch screen!


I hadn't thought of that! Bath time reading is back again!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nope, as I'd have to use a magnifying glass or else get nose prints all over the paper. (Tried to read a DTB not too long ago, and ended up having to find an e-book version because the print was just too darned small on the paper version.)

And yes: if you want to read in sunlight, you've got to go with an e-ink device, not a back-lit LCD screen.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Paper books for fiction?  I could if I had to, but I don't want to.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bhazelgrove said:


> I was trying to read my kindle fire at the beach but I ended up staring at the black slate screen and thinking this is nuts. I went through my knapsack and found a book I had started several times. "Eggers Hologram for the king" and started reading it. It was great to just hold a book again and I thought about what if there were just books...could we go back to pulp and actual books? Or is the cat out of the bag forever.


Yes I can and do read paper books. Now what you need to do is buy you an e-ink kindle for outside. Then you can have all the books you want anytime and anywhere. 
Now my daughter will not read on an e-reader. She has to have a DTB.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Paper books for fiction? I could if I had to, but I don't want to.


What Chris said. I find reading books without illustrations to be much more pleasant on an eInk device than a DTB. Books that depend heavily on illustrations, especially color illustrations, have been the last bastion of DTB superiority for me. But my good experience reading a heavily illustrated ebook on pterodactyls using my iPad (see my eighty book thread) has made me begin to rethink that view.

Overall, if aliens put up a force field around the planet that caused ereaders to stop working, I would reluctantly go back to paper, but I would resist reverting in any more realistic circumstances.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Think I will try a different reader. After that is back to paper on the beach. The massive squint is just horrible with the Kindle Fire.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I was never that big on the "feel and smell" of print books anyway. I hate holding big, heavy hardcovers with a sleeve that slides around. Even with paperbacks, I was always so concerned with making sure my fingers didn't smudge the ink that they were difficult to hold. I never realized how annoying it was to hold a paper book open until I got my Kindle. So it would be annoying to go back to them, but like I say, any situation where I would have to would probably be a situation where I had bigger problems anyway.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

bhazelgrove said:


> Think I will try a different reader. After that is back to paper on the beach. The massive squint is just horrible with the Kindle Fire.


You have to try the e-ink kindle. For me tablets, doesn't matter if fire, ipads or such are nothing but a black empty square for me outside. I can't even see the words, no way of reading them.

You can even just get the entry level basic kindle. Works great outside, in sun and shade.

But as far as going back to paper. As long as I have an e-ink device, or a comparable technology, that is what I use to read. Otherwise, reading will be pretty much over for me on a regular basis. I do read a library paper book once in a while if its either too expensive on kindle, or not available. But those always take longer and my eyes hurt from not being able to enlarge the font.

Only paper books I still have and use are those for cooking and such.

eat: I agree with history lover on how difficult some of these books are to hold open. I have bad wrists, and it hurts. Some of the newer ones are so stiff, its like a workout. And if the books are used and older, I have to deal with the smell, the dust or fibers. It actually dries my eyes out. And they are already painfully dry. And the fonts, the tiny tiny fonts only the terminator could read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I really can't.  I've forced myself to start a couple of paper books that are left over and I soon abandon them.  I've got so much to read on the Kindle there's not much point.  Something is going to go unread anyway, I might as well read n the format I enjoy.

That being said, I'm always going to be reading, so yeah, if the electric grid went away, I'd read paper....or cereal boxes....or whatever.

Betsy


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I can flip between my paperwhite and a dtb easily. No preference, so I buy whatever I want to read in the cheapest format it comes in. At least a dtb doesn't need charging....


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The only way that I'd go back to reading just books is if every ereader were somehow wiped off the planet. I'm way too spoiled for my Kindle... for me the whole reading experience is by far superior to a paper book.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bhazelgrove said:


> Think I will try a different reader. After that is back to paper on the beach. The massive squint is just horrible with the Kindle Fire.


You do know that to see on the Fire in sunlight or even some stores, the brightness must be turned all the way up and even then it is sometimes hard to see.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I go back and forth all the time.  I've been reading a TON of library books (33 books checked out) to save some money as finances are tight.  I still carry my Kindle when I'm out and about, and tend to keep the library books at home.  At the moment, my reading is currently 90% library hardcovers and 10% Kindle reading.  When I had more money, it's more 90% Kindle and 10% library.  Sure there are ebooks available to check out from the library, but 21 days seem to go by way too fast for me and I tend to accumulate books very quickly...I blame my holds lists.   

Tris


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure I could go back to reading just printed books. I'm a reader.


Mike


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

If the power went out and you had no access to your Kindle, tablet, or PC we would be forced to read just books and would probably adapt surprisingly well. However, I find electronic access _sooo_ handy and much easier to carry several books around at once. And since I am a tree lover and enjoy spending hours in the woods I'm all for saving as many trees as possible. So I would prefer NOT to go back to just books.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i read books.  i just happen to read them on a kindle.....


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

I go back and forth, by necessity. I have so many unread pre-Kindle hardbounds falling off shelves, and so many Ebooks queued that they're starting fights with each other. I need to postpone death by about 100 years to catch up.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read both, either/or.  I have a paperback I am hoarding sitting next to me right now. It was cheaper in paperback so that is what I bought. 4 and change compared to 7.99 on kindle.  I have my kindle sitting next to me right now too and my current read is on it.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I still prefer paper for textbooks and technical stuff.  But for fiction, I don't think I could go back.  I find myself annoyed any time I pick up a paperback these days.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I read both now - paper only from the library and far fewer than digital. So, yes, I could go back. However, I don't want to. My Kindle is e-ink also, and I prefer reading on it.


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

jmiked said:


> Sure I could go back to reading just printed books. I'm a reader.


This! But the OP's question is a good one. I used to travel extensively across Europe, the Middle east and Asia and always kept my baggage down to 15kgs so I could use any airline without paying extra. I always had a minimum of three books packed and would trade them as I travelled. These days though I take the e-ink or Ipad as it means I can carry fiction, non-fiction and reference material(academic books are HUGE) and have all my notes in one place. I also get extra socks now 

If I'm going to get soaked I usually go back to paper or take a dry bag and hope for the best!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I can and have read DTB. I haven't purchased one for myself in a very long time though. I have the same complaints on holding the book open as others have noted. I refuse to break the spine, so that makes it even more difficult.

I also cannot see myself using e-textbooks. I'm a more visible/hands-on learner. So writing in a workbook; highlighting and making notations in the text...I know you can do this, but it doesn't have the same effect for me. I think flipping through the pages looking for yellow highlights may be part of it. 

It will be interesting to see which my son prefers, especially when it comes to studying. He is only in 2nd grade now, and uses DTB but the school system recently announced that they plan to move away from DTB textbooks and issue each student a tablet, starting with the middle and high school.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm with NogDog.  I tried to read a book from the library and my eyes were so fatigued the I just can't do that again.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

I'm reading two paperbacks right now - Stephen King's On Writing and a Sedaris book - Engulfed In Flames. I also read on my phone. Love it all


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

So here is a book I could not read on my kindle. Huckleberry Finn. Had to be read the old fashioned way. I don't know why but it just reads strangely to me on a screen.


----------



## WilliamGant (Sep 24, 2013)

It's still a "six of one, half a dozen of the other" world.  I still get paperback "culture change" books from my employer (Is he trying to tell me something?), but mostly enjoy reading for pleasure on my kindle (3rd generation, or on my desktop).  I don't buy paper anymore - what if I don't like it?  Did I kill a tree branch for no good reason?  I used to hoard books - even those I didn't read.  It seemed like sacrilege to do anything else - even if they were really bad.  Once the e-revolution started, I sold them all on ebay and I've never looked back.

Much less guilt if you don't enjoy what you're reading.  A tree somewhere is still alive because I converted!

(well, maybe not).


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The whole experience thing from people who refuse to try e-books makes me laugh.  Let's be realistic about the whole experience factor before we get nostalgic.  

Touch: ink coming off on my fingers, papercuts, coming across dead bugs squished between pages, trying to hold a 800 page hardback without damaging it  
Smell: mildew, dust, decomposing paper and bugs, whee allergies!

The only way I would go back would be if the world went dark.  I've saved so much money even with buying multiple Kindle devices over the years and spending $400 on my first one.  My three year old son will bring it to me if he sees it sitting out saying "mommy's book" as he hands it over.  I've told my husband that I sincerely hope that by the time he starts real school they will be 100% e-book in some fashion and save him from my experiences in high school as an honor student when I regularly didn't have enough room in my backpack to carry all the books I needed to haul back and forth to school ever day because you needed them for both homework and class.  I couldn't even fit a lunch or pleasure read in there thanks to Bio & Chem texts that were 3-4 inches thick.  It was insane.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Real books will never cease to exist. Many times you can't use the kindle or other electronic device.
It is sort of like the Internet and the morning newspaper. I still subscribe to the newspaper even though it is hours later on news stories that are updated frequently on the Internet. Nothing quite like the morning walk to the road, picking up the paper and reading it with breakfast. It's great to be able to read in print.
You get the best of both worlds in the current time but there remains nothing that compares to picking up an old book or a new one to hold in your hands to read.
I'm reading the second book in "The Dark Tower" series, "The Drawing of the Three," by Stephen King in pen and ink tonight. I have the den in here in the house covered from one wall to the other with old fashioned books.
Taking a wild guess at the books I collected other the years, it is a genorously stocked library.  It is one of the trur remaining treasures that remain in todays era. 
No matter how far technology advances, the paper,pen and ink shall always remain, or at least for some of us anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Book Master said:


> Real books will never cease to exist.


Of course not. I have hundreds of real books on my kindles.  

_Physical_ books will also, probably, never cease to exist -- at least, not in _our_ lifetimes. 



> Many times you can't use the kindle or other electronic device.
> It is sort of like the Internet and the morning newspaper. I still subscribe to the newspaper even though it is hours later on news stories that are updated frequently on the Internet. Nothing quite like the morning walk to the road, picking up the paper and reading it with breakfast. It's great to be able to read in print.


I read the daily newspaper on my Kindle! Nothing like having it there when I wake up. I don't even have to get out of bed if I don't want to, and I don't have to deal with ink on my fingers. 



> You get the best of both worlds in the current time but there remains nothing that compares to picking up an old book or a new one to hold in your hands to read.
> I'm reading the second book in "The Dark Tower" series, "The Drawing of the Three," by Stephen King in pen and ink tonight. I have the den in here in the house covered from one wall to the other with old fashioned books.
> Taking a wild guess at the books I collected other the years, it is a genorously stocked library. It is one of the trur remaining treasures that remain in todays era.
> No matter how far technology advances, the paper,pen and ink shall always remain, or at least for some of us anyway.


Don't get me wrong. . . . . I love books as physical things. I have many of them. But I don't see them as inherently better than ebooks. Nor do I see ebooks as inherently better. Both have advantages -- and disadvantages. I'd even go so far as to say what might seem a 'pro' for one person could be a 'con' for someone else. Of vice versa. 

I expect there will come a time where physical books are a real rarity. But, again, I doubt it will be in our -- or even our kids -- lifetimes.

Ya just never know, though!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I live opposite a library so I often read paperbacks as well as my kindle. There are benefits to both, but I know my life would be much harder without my kindle. If I had to, though, I could go back to the days when I had to order a paperback online and wait several days for it to show up. I could even go back to the days where I had to go out to a store and physically pick out a paperback.

Having said that, it's a great feeling when I think 'hey, I want to read that book' and 10 seconds later I have it downloaded and ready to read. Not so great for my bank account though...


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

> Having said that, it's a great feeling when I think 'hey, I want to read that book' and 10 seconds later I have it downloaded and ready to read. Not so great for my bank account though...


That's why I'm on Overdrive. My purchases took a dramatic drop once I got set up on two library systems here in Colorado (Denver Public Library is open to all Colorado residents, plus my local library). I'm able to read good editions of classic literature for free (instead of the badly formatted ones) plus quite a few other titles. What's depressing is how little real intellectual non-fiction is available (stuff that's not political posturing, or self help titles, but real science and history, etc).


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok...Huckleberry Finn literally fell apart in my backpack. I have to say this points more toward the device. Books literally disintegrate. Of course my Kindle Fire is a power hog so there is that too


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

bhazelgrove said:


> Ok...Huckleberry Finn literally fell apart in my backpack. I have to say this points more toward the device. Books literally disintegrate. Of course my Kindle Fire is a power hog so there is that too


Pride and Prejudice fell apart on me. Did you know that you can turn down the brightness and turn off the wifi when you aren't using it to save some power. Then it only needs fed once a day. I love my fire. My touch is good too.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bleekness said:


> There's _no_ going back. Not ever. Not unless all power sources dry up at once and the sun winks out forever.


^^this^^

The last time we were home between assignments, we gave away all of our books. I only kept cookbooks, reference, autographed and leather bound.


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Paper and bookstores aren't going to go away in my opinion. I think the mega bookstores are a thing of the past. They'll be smaller and specialty type. I still love a paper book. To me it's a physical relationship--touching holding and turning pages and the book smell.


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

Though I read on Kindle and Nook, I am at the library almost every week, and I've only checked out an ebook once. If for no other reason than I like holding a book, I'd keep using paper copies. I used to travel by plane a lot, and (unless it's changed) you can't use a Kindle in flight.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

elaineorr said:


> you can't use a Kindle in flight.


Yes, you can. Just not at take off or landing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Yes, you can. Just not at take off or landing.


And the FAA is actually currently reviewing that rule. I expect they'll modify it to simply requesting that 'airplane mode' be on. So no wireless but carry on reading.

Though, that said. . . there are now flights where there is an in flight wifi system. . . my son got upgraded to first class a few years back on a flight from Texas and he sent us an email from the plane just because he could.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though, that said. . . there are now flights where there is an in flight wifi system. . . my son got upgraded to first class a few years back on a flight from Texas and he sent us an email from the plane just because he could.


I've used it on Southwest flights. More and more of their planes have it.

Interestingly, on my flight on Virgin Atlantic to the UK last month, one could make cellular calls on the plane but not use WiFi.

Betsy


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I could read _just _books, if I had to. I still read books all the time, interspersed with e-book reading.

What I would really miss are all the little known, often 19th Century, texts that I've been able to locate (or outright discover for the first time). And usually for free. Without my Kindle, I might not have ever found many of these texts, and might not have even known some of them existed.


----------



## InvisibleInk (Oct 3, 2013)

I really love having both available and there are advantages to both! I have an old e-ink Kindle, which is my favorite for traveling and reading outside. I read on my phone, which is great when I'm on public transportation or in a long line somewhere but don't have my Kindle. But nothing beats the feel and smell of paper books, or visiting a library or book store full of them. I hate the thought of my favorite used book stores with their overflowing shelves going away forever.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I have to confess that I'm quite a Luddite. I like gadgets and modern technology, but paperback and hardback books have a physical aspect that I love - especially with vintage books.

Kindle is wonderful for storing multiple books - but a printed book gives me the same pleasure as a vinyl LP, where the sound quality is distinctive.


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Actual books will always be a necessity, especially when we're talking about classics.  I have nothing against ereaders and apps, but something about downloading Langston Hughes, Truman Capote, Jack Kerouac or Hemingway when you can have physical books on the shelf is just wrong.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

Not really...though mainly because I read thick fantasy doorstoppers which require a backpack to haull around. Carrying a kindle has done wonders for my lower back...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

If hell froze over I might think about it. If there was World War III and hell froze over, I probably would.

Steve


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

For reading fiction, it's Kindle all the way for me! I do prefer paper books for some non-fiction (reference) books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Going entirely the ebook route is impractical for me. Many of the things I want to read are only available in paper format. I'm reading a collection of short stories today by one of my favorite authors (Volume 1 of 3, about 500 pages each volume). There are no ebook versions available of any of his work. And probably won't be for a long, long time. I'm not going to deny myself the pleasure of reading his work merely because of some arbitrary decision about formats.

Mike


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I read all the time. I've even been known to read the back of the cereal box when that was the only thing in front of me. I love books. I love bookstores. I could easily go back to books for reading at home. However, I also love my Kindle, and I can't imagine traveling without it now. I can carry a wide variety of books with almost no weight. It's easy on the eyes, fits in my purse, and I don't have to hold it open while I roll over on a lounge chair by the pool. Aah!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> I've even been known to read the back of the cereal box when that was the only thing in front of me.


Yeah, I do that also. I once got a strange look from a clerk at a hospital emergency room checkout window because while I was waiting for him process my release papers I kept picking up and reading forms I didn't need to fill out.  

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Going entirely the ebook route is impractical for me. Many of the things I want to read are only available in paper format. I'm reading a collection of short stories today by one of my favorite authors (Volume 1 of 3, about 500 pages each volume). There are no ebook versions available of any of his work. And probably won't be for a long, long time. I'm not going to deny myself the pleasure of reading his work merely because of some arbitrary decision about formats.
> 
> Mike


Is anyone talking about an arbitrary decision? "I will not read a paper book ever again no matter what and you can't make me?"   I took the original question as "Given a choice, which would you read?"

So, if all electricity were knocked out, yes, I would read paper books. If an author that I really wanted to read was only available in paper, yes, I would read it in paper. But in most cases, if I have an option, I'll take the ereader every time.

There are authors I re-read. I'm working on getting their books in e-versions. Aristotle, Hemingway, whoever, for me, reading on an ebook is no different than reading on paper, valuewise. I don't think there's anything sacred about paper, any more than I think it would be better to read something on a scroll or a stone tablet if that was how it was originally written. (Thank goodness we don't have to read on stone tablets.)

There are physical differences in the reading experience. I like the lightness of the ereader. I like not needing a light with my PW. I like not having to use the ketchup bottle at the diner to keep the pages open while I read when travelling. I like that the Kindle knows my place and I don't need bookmarks which fall out. Paper books have an advantage that they don't need to be charged. And, because I'm frequently disorganized and haven't charged my device, I'm sure I occasionally will continue to read a paper book for just that reason. But it'll be rare.

No, not arbitrary. For me, it's a practical matter. Reading on my Kindle is easier and thus, more pleasant. So that'll always be my first choice. If I had to, sure I could go back. Don't want to, though.

Betsy


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

I was never a big fan of Kindle until my sister bought me one for my birthday.  Now, I really love it! I think I would only go back to reading paper books if forced to! It's so cool to be able to download a book in an instant, and to have a large collection of them all in one place.  My sister feels very vindicated.


----------



## RLC (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

bhazelgrove said:


> I was trying to read my kindle fire at the beach but I ended up staring at the black slate screen and thinking this is nuts. I went through my knapsack and found a book I had started several times. "Eggers Hologram for the king" and started reading it. It was great to just hold a book again and I thought about what if there were just books...could we go back to pulp and actual books? Or is the cat out of the bag forever.


It's not only out of the bag for me, it escaped and never looked back! I've moved from paper to electrickery all the way. So much so, only buy audiobooks if I can. I go audio first, kindle second and paperback a distant third. If I can't get audio I will tide myself over with the kindle version but replace it with ACX as soon as I can if I love it enough. A series in point is the Kate Daniels series by Illona Andrews. LOVE THEM! I have listened to all of them many times, but the latest is not out in audio yet. I had to buy and read the kindle version a couple of times instead


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I was reading a draft from a friend recently, and found myself wondering why the pages weren't turning when I swiped them.  

If I had to, I don't think I'd have a problem reading print books again. When I'm in the book, I don't noticed the medium it's on, just the story. But out of choice, nope, I'm staying with my kindle. I love the convenience, but mostly, the amount of choice I have! Here in Australia the choice is pretty limited, even worse now most of the bookstores are disappearing, and the prices are stupid!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm another that doesn't like the smell and feel of paper books.  Plus, reading a paperback after using my kindle for few years, I get really sore eyes from the way the fold creates shadows when I read in bed.

If the electricity went out, I wouldn't be reading anything because there would be no light.  Unless you mean going outside in the sun... and that's kinda scary.


----------



## sundaze (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been trying to make myself read a paper copy of Divergent my daughter gave and I just can't do it. The font is too small and it just seems dark. So, for me, the answer is no.


----------



## Clarketacular (Mar 3, 2013)

bhazelgrove said:


> I was trying to read my kindle fire at the beach but I ended up staring at the black slate screen and thinking this is nuts. I went through my knapsack and found a book I had started several times. "Eggers Hologram for the king" and started reading it. It was great to just hold a book again and I thought about what if there were just books...could we go back to pulp and actual books? Or is the cat out of the bag forever.


If I had to, I suppose I could, but it would be an annoyance to me.


----------

